# Near Shore Mingo,Trigger & Lane Snapper Continues...



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Near shore mingo bite along with several lane snapper and triggers have been filling the box!

The bite is definitely heating up and business has been great. The Hot Spots crew is ready for the opening of State Red Snapper season this weekend no doubt!

Here's a few pics from my recent trips!









































de' Hots Spots crew is ready to take you and family/friends for a great day of catching! 

Thanks for reading!

Captain Jimmy
www.hotspotscharters.com
(850) 449-5555
www.hotspotstackle.com


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

they look happy fish looks good and good eating


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Ed, certainly some of the best table fare of the gulf, a couple more shots of the fun!
















Captain Jimmy
www.hotspotscharters.com
(850) 449-5555
www.hotspotstackle.com


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

How close is considered "near shore" and were the triggers caught close? We only have a 21ft CC and limited experience so we aren't going beyond sight of shore for a while at least.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice catch. Looks like all had a good time; thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

startzc said:


> How close is considered "near shore" and were the triggers caught close? We only have a 21ft CC and limited experience so we aren't going beyond sight of shore for a while at least.


startz, 

Your 21 CC is more than capable to target these species as we were near shore 7-8 miles from the beach in 70'-90'. Look for natural bottom (rocks and ledges) and you will find plenty of mingo and trigger to fill your fish box.

Good luck and let us know how you do!

Captain Jimmy
www.hotspotscharters.com
(850) 449-5555
www.hotspotstackle.com


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Any ARS photos JJ?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

well done Jimmy!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Any ARS photos JJ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Here's a few from my cell phone, I've been missing some good ones lately while busy attending to the crew.

I'll try to get more this week!

Thanks for asking


























Captain Jimmy
www.hotspotscharters.com
(850) 449-5555
www.hotspotstackle.com


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Lots of smiles right there!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like some happy fishermen and good catches all around. GT


----------

